

My Visit to TechStars' Demo Day in NYC - mikebloomberg
http://mikebloomberg.com/index.cfm?objectid=1D4B1F85-C29C-7CA2-FF8A444167C00487

======
lucasjake
Mr. Bloomberg, please continue full speed ahead on technology innovation in
New York.

The statement that the day is coming that people will not remember that New
York was not the #1 tech hub in the world goes beyond just achieving #1
status. Your belief that New York could outpace Silicon Valley at such a pace
demonstrates that you either really don't understand the level to which
Silicon Valley is established, or you misspoke.

Techstars coming to your city is the equivalent of five movies being filmed in
New York and declaring that Hollywood was soon on the way to being the second
city of movies. Cool your ego, and maybe you'll have a shot at establishing
yourself as the #2 tech hub a generation from now.

------
fooandbarify
Ummm welcome to HN, Mr. Bloomberg.

------
rjsamson
Glad to see Mayor Bloomberg's on HN!

